# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  2 αλκοολικοί έχουν πιθανότητες να δημιουργήσουν μια υγιή, ερωτική σχέση και να μην επ

## MYRTW32

Είμαι αλκοολική σε ανάρρωση (καθαρή εδώ και 4 μήνες) και έχω εδώ και 5 μήνες σχέση με έναν επίσης αλκοολικό σε ανάρρωση (άπιωτο για 1 χρόνο).
Ειμαι 32 κι αυτος 38.
Η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά του, υποστηρίζει πως 2 αλκοολικοί είναι αδύνατον να δημιουργήσουν μια υγιή σχέση, και πολύ περισσότερο οικογένεια, αφού στην πρώτη δυσκολία ο ένας απο τους 2 θα πιεί και θα παρασύρει και τον άλλον.
Κάνω κι εγώ ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλα ο δικός μου ιατρός υποστηρίζει πως εχει παραδείγματα ασθενών του που εχουν κάνει οικογένεια και δεν πίνουν εδώ και χρόνια.
Έχω στεναχώρηθει, γιατί τον αγαπάω και θέλω να συνεχίσω μαζί του, δεν ξέρω όμως αν το ότι έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα σταθει εμπόδιο.Δεν θέλω ούτε να πιώ και να είναι η αιτία, ούτε να πιει και να είμαι η αιτία, ούτε να χωρίσουμε απο το φόβο μήπως δεν τα καταφέρουμε. Προσωπικά, μου κάνει καλό που για πρώτη φορά ειμαι με έναν ανθρωπο που δεν πίνει καθόλου, ο ίδιος ομως φοβάται για το αν υποτροπιάσω και πιω, τί θα κάνει αυτός στη συνέχεια, ή και το αντίστροφο.
Αν έχετε εμπειρία από ζευγάρι αλκοολικών που τα κατάφεραν (ή απέτυχαν) να στησουν οικογένεια άπιωτοι, θα το εκτιμουσα να τη μοιραστείτε μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sabb

Η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια του φίλου σου , κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ανέραστη μισάνθρωπος και μπορεί να λέει ό,τι της κατέβει στο κεφάλι....

Αγαπά ο ένας τον άλλον ρε μάτια μου ?

Ε άντε παλέψτε το πρόβλημα σας ο καθένας μόνος του αλλά κυρίως ο ένας με στήριγμα τον άλλον, και κοιτάξτε να κάνετε μια οικογένεια που θα σας βγάλει μια ώρα αρχίτερα στο φως. Μη φοβάστε να τολμήσετε, σαφώς και είναι πρόβλημα ο αλκοολισμός, αλλά τραβάτε τη δική σας ανηφόρα και το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέχετε, είναι οι τρικλοποδιές των άλλων...
Είστε σε δρόμο ανάρρωσης και θα ξεφύγετε απ' αυτό το βάσανο, αν υπάρχει μεταξύ σας αγάπη , κατανόηση, αλληλεγγύη, έγνοια, φροντίδα, στοργή, ελπίδα κι όλα αυτά τα περίεργα χαρακτηριστικά που μπορεί να λείπουν από το λεξιλόγιο κάποιων υποτίθεται ειδικών.
Αν λείπουν κι από το δικό σας, τραβήξτε δρόμους χωριστούς χωρίς άλλη κουβέντα.....

----------


## MYRTW32

Saab,
σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και αυτός και εγώ βάζουμε πάνω από όλα την αποχή μας. Έχουμε όρεξη και πείσμα πια (μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας με το διάολο που λέγεται αλκοόλ) να δουλέψουμε πολύ πάνω σε αυτό, με τον εαυτό μας, με τη ψυχοθεραπεία, στηρίζοντας ο ένας τον άλλον (μην ξεχνάς, μιλάμε την...ίδια γλωσσα, όσον αφορά τα συναισθήματα που μας οδηγούσαν να πίνουμε) και να μην υποτροπιάσουμε ποτέ ξανά! Και αυτή η σχέση μου δίνει δύναμη! Βλέπω δίπλα μου εναν άνθρωπο που μπορεί να είναι καλά , να διασκεδάζει, να κάνει έρωτα, και να μην έχει πιεί σταγόνα!!
΄Οποιος έχει περάσει απο την εξάρτηση του αλκοόλ, ίσως καταλάβει καλύτερα πόση σημασία έχει αυτό που περιγράφω. 
Κι εγώ αισθάνομαι οτι η θεραπευτρια του με...έχει άχτι! Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι, πιο πολύ δύναμη μου δίνει η αμφιβολία της για να αποδείξω και σε αυτήν, εκτός απο τον εαυτό μου, οτι μπορώ και χωρίς αλκοόλ πια!
Παίρνω κουράγιο πολλές φορές απο ανθρώπους που είναι χρόνια καθαροί : Θ. Αθερίδης, Μπουτάρης, Σκαρμούτσος κ.ά....., και λέω "ρε π........ μου, κι εγώ θα τα καταφέρω, αφου τα κατάφεραν κι αυτοί, αφου τα κατάφερε κι ο φίλος μου τόσα χρόνια!! Σημειωτέον, ειναι 'απιωτος 12 μήνες, αλλά τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια είναι σχετικά καθαρός με πολυ μικρές υποτροπές, 1-2 ημερών, ανα 1-1,5 έτος. 
Κρατάω τις λέξεις που μου είπες, (μόλις τις έγραψα σε ένα χαρτάκι για να τις ξαναλέω στον εαυτό μου!) και προχωράω με θάρρος σε αυτή τη σχέση. Και πάντα προσπαθώντας να γίνω πιο λειτουργικός άνθρωπος, να διώξω τη μιζέρια, τη μνησικακία, τη βαρεμάρα, την ανυπομονησία, όλα αυτά που με έκαναν στο παρελθόν να πίνω.
Να ξαναβρώ την πίστη μου στην τάξη του Σύμπαντος και στην Αγάπη. Αν τα καταφέρω σε αυτή τη σχέση με την Αγάπη οδηγό, όχι μόνο θα έχω νικήσει το ποτό, αλλά θα φτάσει η στιγμη που ίσως ευχαριστήσω το Θεό που είμαι χρόνια αλκοολική, γιατί μέσα απο αυτό έγινα καλύτερος άνθρωπος...!

----------


## RainAndWind

Κι εγώ θέλω να σας ευχηθώ καλή συνέχεια Μυρτώ. Να στεκόσαστε και να είστε εκεί ο ένας για τον άλλον. Δεν ξέρω τι είπε ο ψυχοθεραπευτής σου, η αλήθεια είναι πως εμπεριέχει μία δόση πραγματικότητας το σχόλιό του, αλλά για μένα θα μπορούσε επίσης να ισχύει και το άλλο: αν μάθετε καλά ο ένας τον άλλον, θα προλαμβάνετε τις συναισθηματικές αντιδράσεις του άλλου στις αντιξοότητες της καθημερινής ζωής. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην μπορεί το ότι ήσασταν πρώην αλκοολικοί κι οι δύο να μη γίνει δύναμή σας, ένα στοιχείο που δε θα σας ενώνει μόνο ως φορτίο με επώδυνο παρελθόν, αλλά και να είναι η αφορμή να βρουν δύο άνθρωποι την αλληλοστήριξη, τη σύμπνοια και τη βαθύτερη κατανοήση?
Το μήνυμά σου ήταν τόσο ανθρώπινο, είναι τόσο ουσιαστικό το ερώτημά σου που συγκινεί... και γι αυτή τη συγκίνηση σ' ευχαριστώ Μυρτώ. Stay clean! Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει!

----------


## sabb

> Saab,
> σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και αυτός και εγώ βάζουμε πάνω από όλα την αποχή μας. Έχουμε όρεξη και πείσμα πια (μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας με το διάολο που λέγεται αλκοόλ) να δουλέψουμε πολύ πάνω σε αυτό, με τον εαυτό μας, με τη ψυχοθεραπεία, στηρίζοντας ο ένας τον άλλον (μην ξεχνάς, μιλάμε την...ίδια γλωσσα, όσον αφορά τα συναισθήματα που μας οδηγούσαν να πίνουμε) και να μην υποτροπιάσουμε ποτέ ξανά! Και αυτή η σχέση μου δίνει δύναμη! Βλέπω δίπλα μου εναν άνθρωπο που μπορεί να είναι καλά , να διασκεδάζει, να κάνει έρωτα, και να μην έχει πιεί σταγόνα!!
> ΄Οποιος έχει περάσει απο την εξάρτηση του αλκοόλ, ίσως καταλάβει καλύτερα πόση σημασία έχει αυτό που περιγράφω. 
> Κι εγώ αισθάνομαι οτι η θεραπευτρια του με...έχει άχτι! Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι, πιο πολύ δύναμη μου δίνει η αμφιβολία της για να αποδείξω και σε αυτήν, εκτός απο τον εαυτό μου, οτι μπορώ και χωρίς αλκοόλ πια!
> Παίρνω κουράγιο πολλές φορές απο ανθρώπους που είναι χρόνια καθαροί : Θ. Αθερίδης, Μπουτάρης, Σκαρμούτσος κ.ά....., και λέω "ρε π........ μου, κι εγώ θα τα καταφέρω, αφου τα κατάφεραν κι αυτοί, αφου τα κατάφερε κι ο φίλος μου τόσα χρόνια!! Σημειωτέον, ειναι 'απιωτος 12 μήνες, αλλά τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια είναι σχετικά καθαρός με πολυ μικρές υποτροπές, 1-2 ημερών, ανα 1-1,5 έτος. 
> Κρατάω τις λέξεις που μου είπες, (μόλις τις έγραψα σε ένα χαρτάκι για να τις ξαναλέω στον εαυτό μου!) και προχωράω με θάρρος σε αυτή τη σχέση. Και πάντα προσπαθώντας να γίνω πιο λειτουργικός άνθρωπος, να διώξω τη μιζέρια, τη μνησικακία, τη βαρεμάρα, την ανυπομονησία, όλα αυτά που με έκαναν στο παρελθόν να πίνω.
> Να ξαναβρώ την πίστη μου στην τάξη του Σύμπαντος και στην Αγάπη. Αν τα καταφέρω σε αυτή τη σχέση με την Αγάπη οδηγό, όχι μόνο θα έχω νικήσει το ποτό, αλλά θα φτάσει η στιγμη που ίσως ευχαριστήσω το Θεό που είμαι χρόνια αλκοολική, γιατί μέσα απο αυτό έγινα καλύτερος άνθρωπος...!


Η ψυχοθεραπευτής του φίλου σου κατάλαβε τι σπάνιος άνθρωπος μπορεί να είσαι ? Πως αντί να σε αποτρέπει από μια κοινή πορεία με τον σύντροφο σου , θα έπρεπε να ενδυναμώσει την εντύπωση αυτή ακριβώς που περιέγραψε η Rain , δηλαδή το κοινό σας πρόβλημα να είναι και η δύναμη σας για να το ξεπεράσετε μαζί ?

Δεν χρειάζεται να γράψεις καμιά από τις λέξεις που σου είπα σε κανένα χαρτάκι , γιατί ήδη είναι μπολιασμένες αυτές οι λέξεις στη ψυχή σου..

----------


## Rabola

"... Είμαι αλκοολική σε ανάρρωση (καθαρή εδώ και 4 μήνες) και έχω εδώ και 5 μήνες σχέση με έναν επίσης αλκοολικό σε ανάρρωση (άπιωτο για 1 χρόνο).
Ειμαι 32 κι αυτος 38.
Η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά του, υποστηρίζει πως 2 αλκοολικοί είναι αδύνατον να δημιουργήσουν μια υγιή σχέση, και πολύ περισσότερο οικογένεια, αφού στην πρώτη δυσκολία ο ένας απο τους 2 θα πιεί και θα παρασύρει και τον άλλον.
Κάνω κι εγώ ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλα ο δικός μου ιατρός υποστηρίζει πως εχει παραδείγματα ασθενών του που εχουν κάνει οικογένεια και δεν πίνουν εδώ και χρόνια.
Έχω στεναχώρηθει, γιατί τον αγαπάω και θέλω να συνεχίσω μαζί του, δεν ξέρω όμως αν το ότι έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα σταθει εμπόδιο.Δεν θέλω ούτε να πιώ και να είναι η αιτία, ούτε να πιει και να είμαι η αιτία, ούτε να χωρίσουμε απο το φόβο μήπως δεν τα καταφέρουμε. Προσωπικά, μου κάνει καλό που για πρώτη φορά ειμαι με έναν ανθρωπο που δεν πίνει καθόλου, ο ίδιος ομως φοβάται για το αν υποτροπιάσω και πιω, τί θα κάνει αυτός στη συνέχεια, ή και το αντίστροφο.
Αν έχετε εμπειρία από ζευγάρι αλκοολικών που τα κατάφεραν (ή απέτυχαν) να στησουν οικογένεια άπιωτοι, θα το εκτιμουσα να τη μοιραστείτε μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστω!..."

Μυρτώ γεια σου κι από μένα. Είμαι πρώην αλκοολική και μόνον και υποθέτω βλέποντας την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείς πως είσαι μέλλος στο ΑΑ. Συγχαρητήρια για την αποτοξίνωσή σου καταρχάς. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω ένα κατεβατό αλλά θα σταθώ όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομα. Δυστυχώς, η ψυχοθεραπεύτριά σου έχει δίκιο σε ένα βαθμό. Και ακόμη πιο "δυστυχώς", η πλειοψηφία των πρώην αλκοολικών υποτροπιάζουν. Η μεγαλύτερη μερίδα τους Μυρτώ, αν και δε ξανασηκώνει το ποτήρι της, δε βγήκε ποτέ απ' την εξάρτηση. Μιλούν όλη μέρα για αυτό, σκέφτονται αυτό, και για να στο πω και πιο χύμα... ψιλοψάχνονται για να βρουν στην ουσία ευκαιρία να ξαναπιούν. Βοηθά πολύ σε όλη αυτή τη φιλοσοφία αν θέλεις η "γνωμάτευση" του αλκοολισμού ως ασθένεια - εξού και το "σε ανάρρωση" - το οποίο προσωπικά αποποιήθηκα εξ' αρχής και έχοντας πλήρη άποψη και επιχειρηματολογία για αυτό. Αν ο τύπος αλκοολικού του συντρόφου σου ταυτίζεται με τον τύπο ενός ανθρώπου που έχει μάθει να είναι εξαρτημένος και να αντικαθιστά την ουσία με καταστάσεις, άλλες ουσίες, πρόσωπα, τότε ναι υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να μη φτουρίσει η σχέση σας. Αν όχι, τότε η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια απλά δε βολεύεται να παραδεχτεί ότι πάντα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις. Και στην τελική, ένας άνθρωπος που όντως θα πιεί στην πρώτη δυσκολία, δεν έχει κάνει καθόλου δουλειά με τον εαυτό του. Είναι και κάπως νωρίς ίσως για να ξέρεις τα πάντα μάλλον για το σύντροφό σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, στάσου λίγο σε αυτό που λες η ίδια. Ο ίδιος λες φοβάται για το τί θα γίνει αν ξαναπιεί ο ένας απ' τους δυό. Καθόλου καλός σύμβουλος αυτός. Έχοντας πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία από συναναστροφές με πρώην χρήστες, θα σου πω πως όσοι φοβούνται, υποτροπιάζουν και γενικώς η εξάρτηση παραμένει. Ο αληθινά πρώην χρήστης Μυρτώ, έχει πάει όντως παρακάτω και δε δίνει αξία στην ουσία αυτή καθαυτή. Είναι κάτι που όπως σου είπα και πριν "βολεύει" και το κάνουν οι περισσότεροι.
Να πεις στο γιατρό σου πως όχι μόνο φυσικά και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δε ξανάπιαν ποτέ, αλλά και πρώην που μπόρεσαν και ξαναήπιαν κανονικά και ελεγχόμενα. Αν και αυτό δε το δέχεται το ΑΑ. Θα έλεγα να το παλέψετε χωρίς το φόβο όσο κι αν σας φαίνεται δύσκολο. Στο υπογράφω πως θα είναι πολύ - πολύ καλύτερα... :) ...

----------


## MYRTW32

Eυχαριστώ όλους πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!
Σίγουρα όταν έθεσα την ερώτηση αυτή στο Φόρουμ, δεν περίμενα μόνο αισιόδοξα και ρόδινα μηνύματα, το αντίθετο, την έθεσα παρακινούμενη από ένα και μόνο συναίσθημα: το φόβο. Φόβο ότι μπορεί τελικά να μην τα κταφέρουμε να χτίσουμε μια υγιή σχέση. Άρα, ξέρω ότι τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα.
Λέω όμως στον εαυτό μου, οτι όσες πιθανότητες θα έχω να πιώ έχοντας σχέση με έναν αλκοολικό, αλλες τόσες θα έχω κάνοντας σχέση με έναν μη-αλκοολικό. Αυτό θέλω να λέω, ελπιζω να ισχύει. Όπως είπε η Rabola, ο αλκοολικός, κυρίως στα πρώτα στάδια ανάρρωσης, αφορμές για να πιεί ψάχνει! Δε θέλω να συγκαταλέγω την εξάρτησή μας στα "κατά" αυτής της σχέσης, θέλω να το μετατρέψω σε "υπέρ".
Τώρα, τί θα γίνει στη συνέχεια, ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Θα είμαι έδω για να σας ενημερώνω...!
Ούτως ή άλλως, θέσαμε με το φίλο μου ένα χρονικό διάστημα του ενός χρόνου, μέσα στο οποίο θα δούμε πως τα πάει και ο ένας και ο άλλος με την αποχή του, πόσο η σχέση μας αυτή μας "ωθεί", ή μας "απωθεί" απο το να πίνουμε, και του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή θα πάρουμε αποφάσεις για να συνεχίσουμε σε επίπεδο συγκατοικησης, ή όχι.
Γενικά, συμφωνήσαμε να κάνουμε ένα βήμα τη φορά, και μόνο όταν έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει με το προηγούμενο. Και βλέπουμε...

Αχ, παιδιά! Είναι απίστευτο, πώς άνθρωποι που δε γνωρίζονται καν μεταξύ τους βοηθούν ο ένας τον άλλον, μέσα απο το Δαδίκτυο..
Δεν περίμενα οτι θα υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που θα ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημά μου χωρίς να με ξέρουν...! Σας ευχαριστώ...

Φοβάμαι, δε σας το κρύβω, αλλά αποφάσισα πως αυτή τη φορά δε θα αφήσω το φόβο μου να με καταπιέι για άλλη μια φορά και να μείνω μουδιασμένη στη γωνία να βλέπω τη φοβισμένη Μυρτώ να πίνει, αυτή τη φορά θα κάνω κάτι για αυτό. Θέλω να ζήσω φυσιολογικά, όσο μπορεί να ζει φυσιολογικά ένας αλκοολικός, και να κάνω κι εγω οικογένεια και παιδιά, την κατάλληλη ώρα και με τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο. Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι ο Σ. αυτός, αλλά δε θέλω και να τον χάσω χώρις να έχω παλέψει. Θέλω να δοκιμάσω, κι αν δω οτι δεν τα κταφέρνω, πρώτη εγω θα του πω να το διαλύσουμε.

Rabola, στέκομαι πολύ σε αυτά που είπες: "Έχοντας πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία από συναναστροφές με πρώην χρήστες, θα σου πω πως όσοι φοβούνται, υποτροπιάζουν και γενικώς η εξάρτηση παραμένει. Ο αληθινά πρώην χρήστης Μυρτώ, έχει πάει όντως παρακάτω και δε δίνει αξία στην ουσία αυτή καθαυτή. Είναι κάτι που όπως σου είπα και πριν "βολεύει" και το κάνουν οι περισσότεροι."
Έχεις πολύ δικιό σε αυτά που λες για τη σχέση εξάρτησης και φόβου, και οτι ο αληθινά πρώην χρήστης δε δίνει αξία στην ουσία αυτη καθεαυτή. Ομολογώ οτι δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι. Μακάρι να έρθει και για μένα η στιγμή που διαβάζοντάς την ερώτησή μου σε αυτό το Φόρουμ μετά απο χρόνια, να έχω απεξαρτηθεί τόσο, ώστε να απορώ πώς κάποτε το φοβόμουν. Τώρα όμως, ακόμα το φοβάμαι, γιατί ειμαι νήπιο στη διαδικασία της απεξάρτησης. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει..
Και όντως, πέρασα και απο τους ΑΑ, δεν είμαι τακτικό μέλος, αλλα όποτε νιώθω οτι θα μου κάνει καλό κάνω μια επίσκεψη. Βοηθούν κι αυτοί με τον τρόπο τους.

----------


## MYRTW32

Πάντα δεν μου άρεσαν οι έννοιες "καλός άνθρωπος" και "κακός άνθρωπος". Με εγκλωβίζουν κάπως σε "πρέπει" και κανόνες.
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να επιτύχω για τον εαυτό μου είναι να είμαι περισσότερο _λειτουργική_. Τότε νιώθω και καλός ανθρωπος. Και το ποτό τόσα χρόνια μου το στέρησε αυτό.
Να μπορώ να είμαι λειτουργική, να μπορώ να ζω χωρίς βιασύνες και εγωισμούς και συναισθήματα ή του ύψους ή του βάθους. Αυτά με οδηγούσαν να πίνω.
Έτσι φαντάζομαι και τη σχέση μου. Όχι την ιδανική ή την τέλεια σχέση, όχι μια σχέση "μαγική" που θα με αποτρέπει σαν μαγικό χάπι απο το να πίνω.
Θα ήθελα μια σχέση λειτουργική, με τους καυγάδες και τα νεύρα της και τη ρουτίνα της, αλλα και τις καλες στιγμές της. Θέλω να μάθω απο αυτήν τη σχέση να ελέγχω τον εαυτό μου, στο ποτό και στη δυσλειτουργική Μυρτώ. Νομίζω οτι με έναν άνθρωπο που κάνει τον ίδιο αγώνα με έμενα, αυτό θα έιναι δώρο αν το καταφέρω.
Τί στο καλό, κάποια στιγμη πρέπει να το καταφέρω!! 
Ας είναι τώρα η στιγμή...

----------


## MYRTW32

Rabola, 
μπορείς λίγο να μου εξηγήσεις αυτό που είπες: "Είμαι πρώην αλκοολική και μόνον"? Εννοείς, όχι "πρωην αλκοολική σε ανάρρωση"?
Έχει ενδιαφέρον για μένα αυτή η διάκριση που κάνεις. Κι επειδη έχεις και την προσωπική σου εμπειρία με το ποτό, θα ήθελα να μου πεις 2 λόγια και για το οτι δε δέχεσαι τον αλκοολισμό ως ασθένεια, και τη λέξη ανάρρωση. Πού ξέρεις, αν δω κι εγώ καποια πράγματα και έννοιες αλλιώς μπορεί να ισορροπήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## 3wtiko

μυρτώ ,καλη σου μέρα!
μπράβο για την προσπαθειά σου!
ζήσε τα όμορφα που σου δίνονται όσο λιγότερο προκατειλλημένη ,
όλες οι σχέσεις έχουν τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να πετύχουν και να αποτύχουν,
με γνώμονα την ιδιεταιρότητα που επισημένεις στην σχέση σου ,
εχεις κάθε λόγο να ανησυχείς,
όμως αυτό ΄μπορει να ναι και το δυνατότερο σημείο της σχέσης σου,
πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι μπορει να λειτουργήσει σαν κόλα για την πορεία σας.
υπάρχει κανείς που μπορει να σε διαβεβαιώσει ότι αν κάνεις σχέση με κάποιον που δεν έχει πιεί ουτε ποτηράκι θα πετύχεται?
ή μήπως αν βρεις κάποιον που κατεβάζει τα μπουκαλάκια του αλλα πέρα βρέχει για την εξάρτηση θα μπορεις να επιβιώσεις μαζί του?
προχώρα μπροστά ,έτσι κι αλλιως κανεις δεν ξέρει το μέλλον για να προφυλαχτει και να ναι σε ετοιμότητα.
καλο δρόμο!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μυρτώ σίγουρα ο αγώνας σου είναι πολύ δύσκολος, όπως όλοι οι αγώνες που έχουν ουσία και δυνατούς στόχους. 
Αυτό όμως που ενδεχομένως μέσα από τους φόβους σου δεν βλέπεις εσύ, αλλά εμείς, είναι ένας άνθρωπος αποφασισμένος και σίγουρος που έχει ανάγκη να πάει παρακάτω. αυτό από μόνο του είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Μου αρέσει που δεν κάνεις βιαστικά βήματα και θέτεις χρονικά όρια για το καθένα. Πάλεψε το, κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί πως δεν θα ξαναπιείς ακόμη και αν σε κλείσουν μόνη σε ένα δωμάτιο, πόσο μάλλον να συναναστρέφεσαι ανθρώπους και αλκοολ που θα το βρίσκεις παντού μπροστα σου.
Το θέμα είναι τι θες εσύ, τι ονειρεύεσαι για τον εαυτό σου.
Και επειδή για μένα ένα απ τα πιο σημαντικά μότο μου είναι,"είμαστε ότι θέλουμε να είμαστε και έχουμε ότι θέλουμε να έχουμε", πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρεις αρκεί να το θες πολύ.
σου εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία σε ότι ονειρεύεσαι, φτανει να το ονειρεύεσαι με δύναμη και πάθος...:)

----------


## MYRTW32

Θεοφανία και 3wtiko, ευχαριστω πολυ-πολυ για τα μηνύματά σας...!
Ξωτικό μου, κάπως έτσι έχω δει κι εγώ τη ζωή τελευταία... Δεν υπάρχουν εγγυήσεις, όσες φορές πίστεψα οτι μπορώ να ελέγξω τα πάντα, χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει πρώτα τον αρνητικό τρόπο που σκέφτομαι, έπεσα έξω και απογοητεύτηκα. Παλιά, θα έπινα κιόλας. Είχα ανέκαθεν μια βιασύνη τρομερή, και έναν εγωισμό οτι εγώ θα κατευθύνω τα νήματα της ζωής, και θα χειραγωγώ τους ανθρώπους, χωρίς να μπω στον κόπο να κάνω μια ενδοσκόπηση και να αλλάξω πρώτα τον εαυτό μου.
Ο ορισμός της τρέλας λένε πως είναι "να κάνεις συνεχώς τα ίδια πράγματα και να περιμένεις διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα".
Κάπως έτσι λειτουργώ εγώ. Αργώ να μάθω. 

Θεοφανία, μου θύμισες το δικό μου αγαπημένο ρητό : ¨Γίνε αυτό που είσαι".
Το ποτό μου το στέρησε αυτό. Ήμουν μια άλλη, που δε μου άρεσε καθόλου. Δεν έζησα όπως ήθελα. Έζησα όπως με πηγαινε το ποτό. Όπου να'ναι δλδ...

Eπειδή έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το Φόρουμ για απορίες φίλων για το ΠΟΤΕ κάποιος θεωρείται αλκοολικός, κι επειδή κι εγώ αργησα ΠΟΛΥ να το καταλάβω οτι το κύριο πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι έπινα πάντα τη λαθος στιγμή, με το λάθος τρόπο, και τη λάθος ποσότητα, για αυτό πολλά μου πήγαιναν στραβά, έχασα σχέσεις, κινδύνεψα να σκοτωθώ κλπ..., για μένα *αλκοολικός είναι κάποιος όταν το ποτό αρχίσει να του "παίρνει" πιο πολλά απο όσα του "δίνει".* \

Σε εμένα αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, αλλά μόλις τον τελευταίο χρόνο το....κατάλαβα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μυρτώ είδα σήμερα μία συνέντευξη του Πατσίνο που είναι πρώην αλκοολικός. Εκείνος το συνειδητοποίησε όταν είχε πάψει να γυρνάει ταινίες γιατί δεν μπορούσε να πίνει στα γυρίσματα.α΄Ένας φίλος του λέει για ένα εξάμηνο τον έπρηζε κάθε μέρα επίσης, γύρνα σ' αυτό που αγαπάς, γύρνα στη ζωή. Για καθέναν διαφέρει το καμπανάκι, ωστόσο και έχει κάποιες ομοιότητες, σημαίνει όταν έχει χάσει ή κινδυνεύει να χάσει το άτομο τα σημαντικά γι αυτόν, αυτά τα απαραίτητα στη ζωή, για να ανασαίνει, που διαφέρουν και εξατομικεύονται.
Όσα γράφεις μου φαίνονται σοφά και κατασταλαγμένα, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι, η περιπέτειά σου η προσωπική είναι φάρος για όσα άτομα θα το διαβάσουν και περνάς σημαντικά μηνύματα. Μπράβο σου για την διαδρομή αυτή!

----------


## arktos

μυρτώ χθες είδα μία ταινία με τίτλο " πειρασμός ".
έπινα για σχεδόν 20 χρόνια.
με κάποια διαστήματα αποχής.
ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε πως δν είμαι αλκοολική.
του ζήτησα να με βάλει στο πρόγραμμα "αθηνά" όπου ήταν υπεύθυνος, αλλά μου ξεκαθάρισε πως λόγω διπολικής πίνω.

σου προτείνω την ταινία γιατί με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.
μν περιμένεις όμως αισιοδοξία κ μόνο.

σου εύχομαι μία ευτυχισμένη με τον σύντροφο σου!

----------


## MYRTW32

Ηρώ, σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια..
Αυτό το καμπανάκι υπάρχει όντως και είναι διαφορετικό για κάθε άνθρωπο. Τους τελευταίους μήνες κάνω μια συνολική αναθεώρηση της ζωής μου.
Χωρίς να ήμουν ποτέ "ο κακός άνθρωπος¨, που ήθελε εσκεμμένα να κάνει κακό σε κάποιον άλλον, έπαιξα με τις καρδιές των συντρόφων μου, λαχτάρησα τους γονείς μου, δοκίμασα όλων τα όρια, ως προς το πόσο μπορούν να αντέξουν μια αλκοολική μέσα στα πόδια τους, που για άλλη μια φορά τράκαρε, ή ξέμεινε "λιώμα" σε ένα παγκάκι.
Έκανα κακό στους άλλους δλδ, κάνοντας πρωτίστως κακό στον εαυτό μου.
Τώρα όμως με το Σ. τα πράγματα είναι πιο σοβαρά. Θέλω επιτέλους να πάρω την ευθύνη των πράξεών μου, να ενηλικιωθώ και να μην περιμένω απο άλλους να με μαζέψουν-κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. Θέλω να εκφράσω όλο το δυναμικό που κρύβεται μέσα μου... Για κάποιον λόγο, εχω γλυτώσει πολλές φορές απο το να πεθάνω. Θέλω να δω και την "άλλη" πλευρά.
Μέχρι τώρα ένιωθα μέσα μου, μόνο τους πρώτους στίχους απο το τραγούδι "Όλα είναι δρόμος" απο τις Τρύπες, δλδ :
Δεν κοπάζει δεν σβήνει
στη καρδιά μου η φωτιά
που με τρώει και με ρίχνει
απ' την Εδέμ στο πουθενά

Τώρα θέλω να ζήσω και το υπόλοιπο:
Η φωτιά η γιορτή η απώλεια ο πόνος
Ο κάθε μικρός θάνατος
κι ο μεγάλος ο ατέλειωτος κόσμος
Όλα είναι δρόμος...

Θέλω να ζώ στην ευτυχία και στη δυστυχία, να είμαι εγώ εκεί, όχι κάποια άλλη. Είναι βλακείες αυτά που λένε οτι το ποτό μας βγάζει τον πραγματικό μας εαυτό. Το ποτό βγάζει το χειροτερό μας εαυτό, κομματια του υποσυνείδητου που δε θέλω να τα ξέρω. Τόσο καιρό εξάλλου δε με απελευθέρωσαν, δε με εβγαλε πουθενά το ότι τα εβγαζα απροκάλυπτα στην επιφάνεια. Παραφράζοντας τη ρήση του Δημόκριτου για το θάνατο: Όπου είναι το ποτό δεν έιμαι εγω. Κι όπου είμαι εγώ δεν έιναι το ποτό.

Στους έξω είμαι μια σοβαρή επαγγελματίας, με δική της, καλή δουλειά, με καλούς γονείς, με μια καλή σχέση, με όλες τις προοπτικές για να είμαι, αν όχι ευτυχισμένη, τουλάχιστον ικανοποιημένη. Κι έγω κακοποιώ τη ψυχούλα μου με το ποτό. Γιατί μόνο η ψυχούλα μου το ξερει τί έχω τραβήξει...
Βαρέθηκα να χάνω και μόνο να παιρνω...
Θέλω να αρχίσω να κερδίζω και να μάθω να δίνω....

----------


## MYRTW32

Arktos, μόλις έψαξα και βρήκα στο ιντερνετ την ταινία που μου είπες, θα την κατεβάσω αμέσως!! :D

Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω περάσει κι εγώ ξυστά απο τη διάγνωση ως "διπολική¨. Αλλά ο γιατρός δεν κατέληξε στα σίγουρα, γτ απο ο,τι κατάλαβα δεν είχα τα κλασσικά συμπτώματα κατά τη φάση της καταθλιψης, της "down" φάσης.
Επίσης, κι εμένα κανένας γιατρός μέχρι τώρα δε με έχει διαγνώσει ως αλκοολική, (και το έχω ψάξει αρκετά το θέμα με διάφορους, πίστεψέ με) άσχετα που ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματά μου έιναι το ότι έπινα πολύ και τη λάθος στιγμή. Παρόλα αυτά μου λένε πως δεν ειμαι η αλκοολική με την εννοια της καθημερινής εξάρτησης, κι οτι έχω προσωπικά και κοινωνικά στοιχεία τέτοια που θα με βοηθήσουν να πάψει να είναι πρόβλημα για τη ζωή μου.
Όπως και να'χει, είδα κι εγώ οτι με τα ακραία συναισθήματα δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά, για αυτό τονίζω και συνεχώς το θέμα μου με τη βιασύνη και τον εγωισμό μου, γιατί τότε για να χαλαρώσω, έκανα το πράγμα που ήξερα καλύτερα, δλδ έπινα για να "κουλάρω"...

----------


## arktos

μυρτώ , ποια κλασικά συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης δν είχες/
ένα μεγάλο συν είναι πως δν διαγνώστηκες ποτέ ως αλκολική.
πίνω για να κουλάρω, ήταν ένα με μένα.

γενικότερα πάντως είμαι της άποψης πως αν σκέφτεσαι το ποτό, εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
έχεις " ιαθεί " μόνο όταν έχεις πια πάψει να το σκέφτεσαι κ να το επιθυμείς κάποιες στιγμές.
εγώ δν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμη.

----------


## Rabola

"... Rabola,
μπορείς λίγο να μου εξηγήσεις αυτό που είπες: "Είμαι πρώην αλκοολική και μόνον"? Εννοείς, όχι "πρωην αλκοολική σε ανάρρωση"?
Έχει ενδιαφέρον για μένα αυτή η διάκριση που κάνεις. Κι επειδη έχεις και την προσωπική σου εμπειρία με το ποτό, θα ήθελα να μου πεις 2 λόγια και για το οτι δε δέχεσαι τον αλκοολισμό ως ασθένεια, και τη λέξη ανάρρωση. Πού ξέρεις, αν δω κι εγώ καποια πράγματα και έννοιες αλλιώς μπορεί να ισορροπήσω περισσότερο..."

Καλησπέρα Μυρτώ. Ήμουν σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι θα σου κάνει "κλικ" αυτό που είπα. Κι ο λόγος που χαίρομαι για αυτό, είναι όχι επειδή θα σου καταφέρω την αντίστοιχη επιχειρηματολογία και δε θα σου μείνουν περιθώρια άλλα απ' το να συμφωνήσεις σε όσα σου πω - :) - αλλά επειδή εξαρχής φαίνεται σε μένα πως δεν ανήκεις στην πλειοψηφία των εξαρτητικών τύπων - πρόσεξε, όχι εξαρτημένων - που σου περιέγραψα. Προσπάθησα να σου στείλω μήνυμα προσωπικό αλλά δε τα κατάφερα με τη νέα μορφή αυτού του φόρουμ. Αν θελήσεις όμως, στείλε μου εσύ το ιμέηλ σου και τα λέμε απ' το msn messenger. Από εδώ δεν επιθυμώ να πω περισσότερα. Αν υπάρχει ακόμη το παλιό φόρουμ, θα βρεις πολλά μηνύματά μου επί του θέματος και με λυμένες τις περισσότερες απορίες σου. Αλλά δε νομίζω να υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε όποτε θελήσεις τα λέμε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.

Βλέπω όμως την απάντησή σου στην Άρκτο - γεια σου Αρκούδι! - και μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σου πω το εξής. Μη δίνεις βάση σε γιατρούς. Μιλάμε για την πλέον άσχετη φάρα στο θέμα των εξαρτήσεων έτσι κι αλλιώς. Καθώς και σε άλλα έ... :) ... άλλωστε, όπου πίπτει χρήμα, ουδεμία σχέση έχει η γνώση και σε κανέναν τομέα. Όταν θα αποφασίσουν να... καταλάβουν για πιο λόγο έγιναν ψυχίατροι - ή και ψυχολόγοι - τότε ίσως καταφέρουν να κάνουν και διαγνώσεις. Αν κατάλαβες δε τους χρειάστηκα ουδέποτε. Αλλά ας όψονται οι κατασκευασμένοι μύθοι που έχουν γονατίσει απ' το βάρος τις τσέπες τους... :) ... τα λέμε Μυρτώ! ... :) ...

----------


## arktos

rabola, αρκούδι με είπες ναι ?
aha...

μπορείς να δεις τα παλιά ποστ με την αναζήτηση του νικ.

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Μυρτώ,
Σκέφτηκες πώς θα μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδί όταν εσύ και ο σύζυγος δεν έχετε ισορροπήσει;

----------


## sabb

> Μυρτώ,
> Σκέφτηκες πώς θα μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδί όταν εσύ και ο σύζυγος δεν έχετε ισορροπήσει;


Αυτό είναι ένα υποθετικό ηθικοπλαστικό δίλημμα στην δεδομένη για σένα - λες "όταν" κι όχι "αν" - κατάσταση ανισορροπίας του ζευγαριού, που ωστόσο παλεύει να μην φτάσει σ' ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο. 
Εσύ, σκέφτηκες μήπως ο ερχομός ενός παιδιού κι αφού έχουν προηγηθεί τα χρονικά στάδια προσαρμογής στην αν-αλκοολική πραγματικότητα που έχει οριοθετήσει το ζευγάρι, αποτελέσει ένα επί πλέον όπλο στη μάχη που δίνουν ?
Η συγκρότηση της θεματοθέτριας από όσα καταθέτει εδώ, με προσανατολίζουν στο ότι έχει την πίστη να νικήσει και σ'αυτή την κατεύθυνση , υποθετικά διλήμματα ήττας , μάλλον δεν προσφέρουν καλές υπηρεσίες ... 
Φυσικά ο προβληματισμός σου είναι σεβαστός, αν και θεωρώ λάθος την διατύπωση μια και αναφέρεται σαν μια de facto μελλοντική πραγματικότητα....

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

@saab

Κατανοητός ο τρόπος σκέψης σου. 
Eάν πρώτα καταφέρουν να διώξουν τον αλκοολισμό και ισορροπήσουν τότε δε βλέπω λόγο να μην προχωρήσουν ούτε εγω.

Αν όμως ο αλκοολισμός δεν έχει φύγει (άρα δεν έχουν φύγει και οι ψυχολογικές αιτίες που τον προκαλούν) τότε πόσο ισορροπημένοι θα ήταν για να αναθρέψουν ένα παιδί;

Το παιδί θα τους φέρει χαρά. Αλλά οι αντιλήψεις τους και οι σκέψεις τους δε θα αλλάξουν. Το παιδί εκτός από χαρά φέρνει και ευθύνες, στρες, εντάσεις... Πώς θα τα διαχειριστούν όλα αυτά όταν δεν έχουν λύσει τις συγκρούσεις στις ψυχές τους;

Ο αλκοολισμός δεν λύνεται με την έλευεση ενός παιδιού. Υπάρχουν γονεις που είναι αλκοολικοί και τα παιδιά τους πληρώσανε την απόφασή τους για τεκνοποίηση.

----------


## sabb

Esoteriki dynami, θεωρείς λανθασμένα πως η θεματοθέτρια με τον σύντροφο της, προκειμένου να λύσουν τα προσωπικά τους προβλήματα , θα φέρουν στον κόσμο ένα παιδί. Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια, ταυτίζεις την προσδοκώμενη λύτρωση του ζευγαριού από τον βραχνά του αλκοολισμού με την δημιουργία οικογένειας , πράγμα που η Μυρτώ δεν εννοεί σαν αυτοσκοπό πριν συμβούν κάποια βήματα, αν προσέξεις τα ποστ της, βάζει χρονικά όρια πριν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
Επομένως μην λες πως ο αλκοολισμός δεν λύνεται με την έλευση ενός παιδιού , γιατί είναι άτοπος ο συλλογισμός σου σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας έχει πει η Μυρτώ, η ίδια προκρίνει την απεξάρτηση της ίδιας και του συντρόφου της σαν ζητούμενο για να προχωρήσει στο επόμενο βήμα.
Φυσικά, ο χρόνιος αλκοολισμός δεν είναι ένα πρόβλημα που ξεπερνιέται αμέσως, αλλά δεν μπορείς να προδικάσεις το αποτέλεσμα μιας προσπάθειας και να φτάσεις σε μια υποθετική κατάρρευση τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για λύτρωση.

Όσα λες για το παιδί, τις ευθύνες, το στρες , τις εντάσεις κλπ συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά μάλλον προτρέχεις . Εγώ βλέπω πως η Μυρτώ προβάλει σαν δεδομένο την αυτογνωσία για να μπορέσει να απεγκλωβιστεί από τον αλκοολισμό , γεγονός ενθαρρυντικό για να συνεχίσει μαζί με τον σύντροφο της την προσπάθεια. Κι όταν με το καλό σταθούν με τον σύντροφο της στην κορυφή, μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν το κοινό τους μέλλον με αισιοδοξία, περισσότερη απ' όση μπορεί να έχει σήμερα, έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## keep_walking

Δυο ατομα ειναι σαφως πολυ πιο δυνατα απο ενα...αλκοολισμος και τριχες.
Πιες τη ζωη και μην προβληματιζεσαι. Ζορια θα υπαρξουν ναι.

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

saab φυσικά και έτσι είναι. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε όλα. 
Σε προτρέπω να ξαναδεις τι ακριβώς έγραψα. 
Θεωρώ ότι οι προσπάθειες για ωριμότητα και ισορροπία - οι πραγματικές προσπάθειες , διαρκείς και αποφασιστικές - θα καταλήξουν αργά ή γρήγορα στην επιτυχία και τότε θα χαρούν με μεγάλη χαρά τη δημιουργία οικογένειας. 

Στο σημείο αυτό να τονίσω ότι προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, η ύπαρξη αμφιβολιών δείχνει ότι ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο. Θα χρειαστεί να δώσουν λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό τους ώστε να φύγουν οι αμφιβολίες και να καταλάβουν περισσότερο τα κίνητρά τους. Το βήμα για ένα παιδί, απαιτεί σιγουριά. Τότε μόνο θα φέρει την ευτυχία και στους δυο γονείς και το αίσθημα της πληρότητας (αποφυγή ενοχών ότι δεν του δίνουν σημασία).

Να θυμόμαστε ότι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει λύσει τα προβλήματά του , και ειναι χαρούμενος, μπορεί μόνον τότε να μοιραστεί τη χαρά του με τους συνανθρώπους του (και ειδικά το παιδί του).

----------


## MYRTW32

Ευχαριστώ όλους για το..."food for thought"!

esoterikh_dynami, φυσικά και ο μεγαλύτερος μου φόβος είναι η δημιουργία οικογένειας, χωρίς να έχω ξεμπερδέψει από τον εθισμό μου..
Αν δείτε και το πρώτο μου post, η αγωνία μου είναι εάν μπορώ να στήσω μια οικογένεια μαζί με το σύντροφό μου, και όχι απλά αν μπορούμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα ως ζευγάρι. Εαν δεν είχα αυτή την αγωνία, για το αν θα μπορέσουμε να μεγαλώσουμε σωστά κι εμείς ένα παιδί, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δε θα είχα στείλει ποτέ αυτό το μήνυμα, για να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας..

Απλώς, επειδή κάνω μια πραγματικά "οργανωμένη" προσπάθεια, για να ξεριζώσω από τη ρίζα τον εθισμό μου, ψάχνοντας να βρω και να επιλύσω τις δυσλειτουργίες του χαρακτήρα μου, που με οδήγησαν σιγά-σιγά να χάσω τον έλεγχο, σε σχέση με το πόσο αλκοόλ καταναλώνω, θεωρώ πιθανό κάποια στιγμή να είμαι σε θέση να είμαι καλή μητέρα, όχι μόνο γιατί δε θα πίνω, αλλά και γιατί θα έχω ισορροπήσει αρκετά, τόσο ώστε να μη μεγαλώσω ένα ....ανισόρροπο παιδί. 
Όταν λέω "οργανωμένη", εννοώ για πρώτη φορά με πείσμα, με βοήθεια από το γιατρό μου, από τους ΑΑ, από το σύντροφό μου, από συμπτωματική φαρμακευτική αγωγή, από βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας (ναι, ναι, μη γελάτε, κάτι κάνουν κι αυτά, αν είσαι αποφασισμένος να τα κάνεις πράξη), αλλά κυρίως από μια εσωτερική "φόρα" που έχω πάρει, και που ελπίζω να κρατήσει.

Δεν θα έκανα ποτέ παιδί για να με ενώσει με το σύντροφό μου, ή για προσωπικούς λόγους, δηλαδή για να "πάρω". Θα προχωρήσω σε αυτό το βήμα, μόνο όταν θα είμαι έτοιμη να "δώσω". Βασικά δεν ξέρω καν αν θα είμαι σε θέση κάποτε να είμαι έτοιμη για να κάνω παιδί. Κι επειδή στο παρελθόν, κλασσικά ανυπόμονη και ενθουσιώδης, προέτρεχα και πήγαινα πάντα 10 βήματα μπροστά, μέσα στη λαχτάρα μου να τα κάνω όλα, τώρα έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου, ένα βήμα τη φορά.
Όχι οτι δε θα ήθελα να γίνω κι εγώ μητέρα, αλλά χίλιες φορές να είμαι ισορροπημένη και καλά, έστω και χωρίς παιδί, παρά ανισσόροπη και δυστυχισμένη, αλλά με παιδί, επειδή έτσι κάνουν όλοι. Εγώ δεν είμαι οι "όλοι"... Είμαι η Μυρτώ.

Από την άλλη, θεωρώ πως υπάρχουν αρκετές "προβληματικές", ας μου επιτραπεί ο όρος, μητέρες, που μπορεί ποτέ να μην έχουν περάσει απο το στάδιο του εθισμού, όπως εγώ, αλλά κουβαλάνε μέσα τους τόσα απωθημένα ή τόση υστερία, που τελικοί αποδέκτες είναι τα παιδιά τους.
Τουλάχιστον, ελπίζω με αφορμή τον εθισμό μου να κάνω μια γερή αναθεώρηση αυτού που είμαι, σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να καταλήξω να πω οτι αν δεν είχα ποτέ τον εθισμό αυτό, μπορεί και να βρισκόμουν ουσιαστικά ανέτοιμη με ένα παιδί στην αγκαλιά, που θα το είχα κάνει πριν λίγα χρόνια, πιστεύοντας πως είμαι έτοιμη-και-για αυτό το βήμα...

Με λίγα λόγια, πρώτα εγώ καλά μέσα μου, μετά εγώ καλά με το Σ., μετά εμείς καλά με ένα παιδί. Αν λείπει κάποιος κρίκος από αυτούς, δεν πάω στον επόμενο (το έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου). Αλλά και να μείνω στον πρώτο-πρώτο κρίκο, δηλαδή να είμαι καλά εγώ, και να μην έρθουν οι υπόλοιποι, δε θα πέσω να πεθάνω. Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ μέχρι τώρα για να μη μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μπορούμε να είμαστε καλά με τον εαυτό μας. Και όλα τα άλλα έρχονται, ή δεν έρχονται....

----------


## MYRTW32

Πωπωωωω!!
Καλέ, μεγάλο βγήκε αυτό το μήνυμα!!! :D :D

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Μυρτώ, 
καλό θα ήταν να εστιάσεις την προσοχή σου στο κατά πόσο οι 'με πείσμα' προσπάθειες που κάνεις, οφείλονται στο βιολογικό σου ρολόι που ζητά την τεκνοποίηση (άρα όταν ικανοποιηθεί η βιολογική αυτή ανάγκη, οι προσπάθειες δε θα έχουν την ίδια δυναμική) ή αν οι προσπάθειες είναι αποτέλεσμα της πραγματικής θέλησης να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα για να βελτιωθεί πρώτα η ποιότητα της δικής σου ζωής και έπειτα των άλλων (μια μάνα είναι σε θέση να δώσει αγάπη στο παιδί ,μόνο όταν αγαπά τον εαυτό της πραγματικά. Μια θετική αλλαγή στην ζωή την κάνουμε για εμάς και όχι για τους άλλους π.χ. 'για χαρη του παιδιου').

Πολλοί άνθρωποι υπό την πίεση του βιολογικού τους ρολογιού ('πότε θα γίνω μάνα;', 'όλοι οι φίλοι έχουν σχέση, εγώ πότε;' , 'υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι στο κάτω κάτω') κάνουν ριζικές αλλαγές στη ζωή τους (εμφάνιση, σκεπτικό, κοινωνικότητα) , αλλά επειδή έγιναν μόνο και μόνο υπό πίεση, τελικά δεν είχαν την απαιτούμενη διάρκεια στο χρόνο.
Καλό θα ήταν να διαχωρίσεις τα κίνητρά σου λοιπόν.

----------


## MYRTW32

Es_dyn, Πολύ καλή η παρατήρησή σου...
Είναι κάτι που όντως θα πρέπει να το διαχωρίσω. Ελπίζω να μην είναι μόνο το βιολογικό μου ρολόι που χτυπάει, αν και τελικά ίσως αυτά τα δύο (απόφαση για τεκνοποίηση και απόφαση να ξεμπερδεύω με το ποτό) ήρθανε χρονικά σχεδόν μαζί στη ζωή μου όπως το βλέπω εγώ, και δεν είναι τόσο κακό το ένα να ανατροφοδοτεί το άλλο.

Αν και το ξαναλέω, και εγώ κι ο σύντροφος μου έχουμε μεταθέσει το παιδί, για πολύ-πολύ αργότερα. Πρώτα συγκατοίκηση μετά από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς (αν όλα πάνε καλά), μετά τη συγκατοίκηση απόφαση για παραπέρα, και μετά παιδί, χωρίς κι αυτό να είναι σίγουρο οτι θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να το κάνουμε τότε ή κάποτε.

Πάντως σωστή η παρατήρησή σου για τη διάρκεια. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ, αν γίνει κάποια αλλαγή στη ζωή μου να γίνει για τους σωστούς λόγους..

----------


## MYRTW32

Καλησπέρα!

Ο Σ. διέκοψε από επιλογή του τις επισκέψεις στη συγκεκριμένη ψυχοθερεπεύτρια την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.
Θεωρεί, πως αφού η συγκεκριμένη δεν εγκρίνει *στη βάση της* τη σχέση του μαζί μου-στην ουσία με καμιά αλκοολική κοπέλα- δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσει τισ συνεδρίες μαζί της.

Είναι σε αναζήτηση νέου θεραπευτή, αυτή τη φορά που να μην είναι τοσο καθετος στο οτι 2 αλκοολικοί αδυνατούν να κάνουν σχεση.
Πάντως και ο Σ. και εγώ που το συζητήσαμε, συμφωνήσαμε οτι-ανεξάρτητα απο το αποτέλεσμα που θα το δείξει ο χρόνος- κανείς απο τους 2 σε αυτή τη σχέση δεν έχει νιώσει μέχρις στιγμής εντονη επιθυμία να πιει.
Αντίθετα, με παλαιότερες σχέσεις μας, η επιθυμία αυτή ήταν πιο δυνατή..

Αυτά τα νέα...!
Καλά κρατάει μέχρι τώρα, εύχομαι σε όλους επίσης να κρατάτε γερά, με ό,τι κι αν "παλεύετε"...!

----------


## arktos

μυρτώ, νομίζω πως ο σύντροφος σου έκανε καλά που διέκοψε με τη συγκεκριμένη ψυχολόγο.
ο ψυχολόγος δν βρίσκεται δίπλα σου για να σου πει με ποιον θα είσαι κ με ποιον όχι.
είναι δίπλα σου για σε βοηθήσει να δεις εσύ αν πραγματικά θέλεις κ πώς αυτό θα γίνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.
να είσαι καλά.

----------

